# JLabel Array



## chrissy (24. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ganz viele Labels und dachte mir, es wäre doch einfacher ein Label-Array zu initialisieren anstatt jedes Label einzeln.
das ganze habe ich so versucht:

```
String[] strLabelName = {"1", "2", "3", "4"};
JLabel[] lblInput = new JLabel[4];
    for (int i = 0; i<4; i++)
    {
        lblInput[i].setText(strLabelName[i]);
    }
```

Ein Syntaxfehler wird nicht angezeigt, aber wenn ich es dann starte bekomme ich folgenden Fehlermeldung: java.lang.NullPointerException

Mein Label-Array wird ja anscheinend erstellt, denn er bricht erst ab, wenn er den Text für das Label setzen soll.
Wie kann ich denn den Text richtig zuweisen ???

Danke


----------



## mic_checker (24. Aug 2005)

du hast das array deklariert , danach musst du noch die einzelnen Objekte erzeugen.


----------



## Sky (24. Aug 2005)

```
String[] strLabelName = {"1", "2", "3", "4"}; 
JLabel[] lblInput = new JLabel[4]; 
for (int i = 0; i<4; i++)  { // hier würde ich eher eine Konstante verwenden oder die Länge des Array abfragen
  lblInput[i] = new JLabel(strLabelName[i])
}
```


----------



## schmalhans (24. Aug 2005)

Du musst, die Instanz noch erzeugen. Du deklarist nur.

*EDIT*
Hoppla, hatte ned refresht. Lang lebe F5


----------



## chrissy (24. Aug 2005)

oh, sorry, so ein dummer Fehler
Danke


----------



## mic_checker (24. Aug 2005)

na jetzt noch schön das Häckchen setzen und alle sind glücklich


----------



## schmalhans (24. Aug 2005)

chrissy entschuldigt sich immer. 
Das ist angenehmer, als Leute die sich nach Beantwortung ihrer Frage gar nichts mehr sagen. Nicht einmal danke. Weiter so!


----------

